# Hunting Club Looking For New Members



## Hunterbob1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Oglethorpe County
WE are looking 7-8 new members. We have 450 ac. of private land, Pines , cut overs and Hardwoods. Creek run the property.
Dues are $500.00 per year. This includes yourself, your ,wife and kids under 16.
WE have a camp with powder and water.Plenty of room for camper.
Call
Bobby Yeargin  phone  C 404-310-9776


----------



## Bjrink (Jul 22, 2019)

How many members total?


----------



## bscobb (Jul 22, 2019)

How many total members, where is it located,  how is the Turkey population? Thanks


----------



## Byler900f (Jul 29, 2019)

Still looking for members?


----------



## Bodyman07 (Aug 7, 2019)

Are there any hogs ?


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 12, 2019)

TTT
 CHESTNUT


----------



## Bashun3859 (Aug 24, 2019)

Do you still have any openings left


----------



## Beetleb98 (Aug 28, 2019)

Are there still openings?

Thanks


----------



## guncrazy72 (Sep 3, 2019)

I called and was informed they are full for the year.


----------

